# Das traust du dich eh nicht!



## Tokko (11 März 2008)

.


 Mit dem Bürospiel "Das traust du dich eh nicht" werden wir alle viel mehr Spaß bei der Arbeit haben! 

Und so geht's: Nach dem "Das traust du dich eh nicht" - Punktesystem gibt es für die nachstehenden Leistungen die genannten Punktezahlen. Wer am Tagesende die meisten Punkte hat, hat gewonnen. 

 *1 Punkt gibt`s hierfür: * •​ Eine Runde in voller Geschwindigkeit um alle Schreibtische laufen  •​ Laut im WC stöhnen und seufzen, während sich mindestens 1 Nichtspieler in der Toilette befindet.  •​ Die ersten 5 Kollegen, die einen "Guten Morgen" wünschen, einfach ignorieren.  •​ Jemanden in der Firma, den man nicht kennt, anrufen und sagen: "Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich momentan keine Zeit habe zu reden." Und auflegen.  •​ Das Ende einer Unterhaltung durch das Zuhalten beider Ohren signalisieren. •​ Mindestens 1 Stunde mit offenem Hosenstall herum laufen.  •​ Jeden der einen darauf hinweist mit der Bemerkung "Ich habe es lieber so" abkanzeln.  •​ Den Weg zu und vom Kopierer seitwärts gehen.  •​  Im Lift jedes Mal wenn die Tür aufgeht laut hörbar Luft holen.  *

3 Punkte gibt`s hierfür: * •​ Zum Chef sagen "Ich finde Sie cool!" und dabei mit den Fingern eine abfeuernde Pistole imitieren.  •​ Unverständliches Zeug auf einen Auszubildenden einreden und dann sagen: "Hast Du das alles verstanden? Ich hasse es, wenn ich mich wiederholen muss."  •​ Sich selbst über die Lautsprecheranlage ausrufen, ohne die Stimme zu verstellen.  •​ Wahllos laut Zahlen in den Raum rufen, wenn jemand etwas zählt. 

*5 Punkte gibt`s hierfür: * •​ Am Ende einer Besprechung vorschlagen, dass alle zusammen händehaltend ein "Vater unser" beten. Extra Punkte gibt`s, wenn man selbst damit anfängt.  •​ Abends in das Büro eines Workaholics gehen und während dessen Anwesenheit das Licht zehn mal aus und wieder einschalten.  •​ Jeden, mit dem man spricht, mindestens eine Stunde lang "Herbert" nennen.  •​ Bei der nächsten Besprechung laut ankündigen, dass man kurz raus muss um "gross" zu machen.  •​ Jeden Satz mit dem Wort "Alder" in einem ziemlich harten Akzent beenden. "Der Bericht liegt auf dem Tisch, Alder." Mindestens 1 Stunde durchhalten.  •​ Während der Abwesenheit eines Kollegen dessen Stuhl in den Lift fahren.  •​ Sich in einer Besprechung oder einer Gruppe wiederholt auf die Stirn schlagen und murmeln: "Seid doch mal ruhig! Ich wäre so froh wenn ihr alle mal endlich ruhig sein würdet."  •​ In den Tagesplaner eines Kollegen eintragen: "Wie findest Du mich in Strumpfhosen?"  •​ Die eigene Tastatur zu einem Kollegen tragen und fragen: "Willste mal tauschen?"  •​ Folgende Unterhaltung mindestens 10 mal hintereinander mit irgendeinem Kollegen führen: "Hast du das gehört?" - "Was?" - "Egal ? ist nicht so wichtig."  •​ In voller Kampfkleidung ins Büro kommen und wenn man nach dem Grund gefragt wird erwidern: "Ich darf nicht drüber reden."  •​ Während einer wichtigen Telefon-Konferenz mit einem Akzent sprechen (sächsisch, hessisch, platt, bayerisch)  •​ Klopapier aus der Hose hängen lassen und echt überrascht sein, wenn jemand darauf hinweist.  •​ Den Teilnehmern bei einer Besprechung Kaffee und Keks hinstellen und dann jeden Keks mit der Hand zerbröseln.  •​ Während einer Besprechung langsam mit dem Stuhl immer näher zur Tür rutschen.  •​ Playmobilfiguren bei Besprechungen gemäß der Sitzordnung anordnen und wenn jemand sich meldet oder was sagt die betreffende Figur dazu bewegen.


.


----------



## Muli (11 März 2008)

Das sorgt sicher für Heiterkeit auf der Arbeit und jede Menge neue Arbeitssuchende


----------

